# Suspension Technics and Hot Shot Header Problem



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

My name is Mike and I drive a 98 Nissan 200SX. I have a problem that I hope some one can help me out with. I installed a Hotshot header and a set of Suspension Technics sway bars. The problem is that there is a HORRIBLE rattle between the sway bar and header. I don't know how to fix it. I am willing to try anything. If you have had this problem, would you mind telling me how to fix it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Are you sure its from the sway bars?? CHeck that everything is nice and tight. Then take it out for a drive again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

Im sure it is the sway bar and header. Everything has been tightened down religously and I don't know what to do.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I have 98 and HS header and I am planning to get ST bars, so thanks for bringing that up. One person that would probably know is Wes. He has both on his 200sx I believe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Try replacing some of the rubber hangars in the exhaust system...


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

The only way it would rattle is if you didn't tighten the bolts properly. The morning after (next day) you installed the headers, did you retorque the bolts to make sure they were still tight enough? Someone on the sr20de forum did this, and his stopped rattling. Correct me if I'm wrong btw, but aren't hotshot headers 
(in)famous for rattling at mid-upper RPMS?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Even with the rattling, do the sway bars help it any? Sorry for going off topic, but I had to know!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

Thank you all for your help and just to let you know that the problem is going to be solved in a week. I called motivational.net and he helped me out. The fix to the problem is The secondary to the header needed to be lowered a bit. I am going to put an extra flange from HS inbetween the primary and secondary and that should lower the secondary. (Make sense?) And then I am going to put a extra washer in the swaybar to raise that up a little. Thank you all for your help though. 

BTW the suspension setup I have is INCREDIBLE. I am amazed with the performance. I installed the Header, Sway Bars (Front and Rear), KYB AGX's, Ground Control (Coil Overs and Camber plates), and Rear mounts from motivational all at once. Well, over a week period anyway. This set up is fantastic. I really couldn't be happier. Put it this way, I have an example for you.

You know the on and off ramps of highways. Well there is one near where I live that makes over a 360 degree turn and it is tight. The speed signs say (recommend) 30 mph. I took that turn with the setting on 1 (softest) in front and rear, and on shitty no name snow tires. I pulled through the turn in 3rd gear speeding up through the turn up close to 70. Now people can take turns that fast but, my car had NO tire slippage, and VERY minimal body roll. It was incredible. I can't wait to get my Kuhmo's back on. That turn is inbetween hannibal MO and Quincy IL on high way 61 for any of you that might live in the area. Thank you all again for your help.

Mike


----------



## Crono1321 (Jun 8, 2002)

Sounds awesome. Just be careful when you are doing sharp turns that your car shouldn't be taking. I can remember one night my friend and I were doing that in the back of his neighborhood trying to see how fast we could take it. When I reached like 65 I must have moved the steering wheel JUST a TOUCH, but my car lost control/grip of the road and it started swerving. had to be one of the scariest things of my life! Just remember that it can happen to anybody, so be careful.

Ju§tin


----------

